# Horner’s Syndrome



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Following this thread... I was just doing research on this as one of Penny's eyes started drooping yesterday and the 3rd eyelid is showing. She's had one big pupil for over 5 yrs and saw an ophthalmologist about it (didn't determine a cause and said to just watch it). Penny is 10 yrs old. How was it diagnosed and what treatment are you doing?


----------



## JimG (Feb 1, 2013)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Following this thread... I was just doing research on this as one of Penny's eyes started drooping yesterday and the 3rd eyelid is showing. She's had one big pupil for over 5 yrs and saw an ophthalmologist about it (didn't determine a cause and said to just watch it). Penny is 10 yrs old. How was it diagnosed and what treatment are you doing?


It was initially diagnosed as a corneal abrasion/ulcer at an emergency clinic but my regular vet 5 days later believes it is Horner’s. An abrasion would have started to heal & abrasions cause a lot of pain and my dog has had no pain at all.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer had suspected Horners or a Horners-esque issue but I never took him to an ophthalmologist for it. He wasn’t bothered, just made him look funky


----------



## JimG (Feb 1, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer had suspected Horners or a Horners-esque issue but I never took him to an ophthalmologist for it. He wasn’t bothered, just made him look funky
> 
> View attachment 897625
> 
> ...





aesthetic said:


> Kaizer had suspected Horners or a Horners-esque issue but I never took him to an ophthalmologist for it. He wasn’t bothered, just made him look funky
> 
> View attachment 897625
> 
> ...


Very similar to my guy. The 3rd eyelid of mine may cover slightly more of his cornea.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Idiopathic Horner's Syndrome is probably what it is; It tends to resolve on its own over 2 to 4 months. In Oscar's case, his eye returned to about 95 percent of its original size. If you look carefully you can still see the difference. While an idiopathic diagnosis means that there are probably no underlying issues there are more serious possibilities associated with Horners. I would suggest an evaluation by a veterinary ophthalmologist to rule out anything serious.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes. Bronte's resolved in about a month.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

JimG said:


> Very similar to my guy. The 3rd eyelid of mine may cover slightly more of his cornea.


Kaizer’s came and went, it never really seemed to bother him. He had other health issues that were more pressing, so admittedly I never did anything about it. If he had lived longer, I probably would’ve gotten curious at some point and scheduled an appointment, but it never caused any issues


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

My 11.5 year old Rosie, was diagnosed with Horner's in her left eye this past August, by a veterinary ophthalmologist who felt after testing that it was most likely idiopathic (of unknown cause and occurred spontaneously). By now it's almost resolved. That ophthalmologist suggested using an ophthalmic lubricant gel or thickened drops in that eye twice a day till symptoms resolved. That was not curative, but just to help guard against collecting debris in that third eyelid which was normally not exposed and also to add extra hydration to the ocular surface.


----------



## JimG (Feb 1, 2013)

Macca said:


> My 11.5 year old Rosie, was diagnosed with Horner's in her left eye this past August, by a veterinary ophthalmologist who felt after testing that it was most likely idiopathic (of unknown cause and occurred spontaneously). By now it's almost resolved. That ophthalmologist suggested using an ophthalmic lubricant gel or thickened drops in that eye twice a day till symptoms resolved. That was not curative, but just to help guard against collecting debris in that third eyelid which was normally not exposed and also to add extra hydration to the ocular surface.


Thank you. How long did yours take to resolve? My vet did not think an ophthalmologist was needed at this point but I’m still considering it.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

[

I was just looking back at the doctor's notes on Rosie, and *will attach them below.* It was mid-September that she was diagnosed with Horner's, not August as I stated above. So now, almost two months later, there is not too much noticeable with that eye. I did use the over- the- counter eye gel as I mentioned above.

The reason we went to a vet ophthalmologist so quickly is that Rosie was already seeing one due to some pigment changes in that eye that her local vet had noticed and wanted evaluated by a specialist. And those pigmentary changes were found to be benign and had no relation to the Horner's symptoms.

I chose not to have her see a neurologist or to do an MRI at that time, although those were suggested because Horner's is caused by a disruption in the nerve pathway from the spinal cord/brain to the eye. Since these eye symptoms often resolve on their own I went with a more conservative approach. I did have her local vet run some comprehensive blood work and a urinalysis to rule out other causes. And he did a thorough physical on her as well. At this point I'm checking that eye regularly and hoping she continues to do well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JimG (Feb 1, 2013)

Macca said:


> [
> 
> I was just looking back at the doctor's notes on Rosie, and *will attach them below.* It was mid-September that she was diagnosed with Horner's, not August as I stated above. So now, almost two months later, there is not too much noticeable with that eye. I did use the over- the- counter eye gel as I mentioned above.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you, I ma do the same for some peace of mind.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny's very droopy eye lasted a couple days. It goes away and then gets a little droopy for a day. We're just monitoring it.


----------

